# Picking up a Stripper



## Andre06 (Oct 7, 2016)

Yesterday night I had the worst experience as an Uber driver.

I got a request from a Strip Club and I accepted it. I drive at nights and I get requests from Strip Clubs. Generally I have nice conversations with the passengers and they are good tippers. 

This time there was a man, woman and a stripper(half naked woman) waiting for me. I thought I would pick up all of them but only the stripper got into my car and I started driving. 

She was drunk, she asked me to pull over so that she can pee on the side of the road. I told her to wait 5 minutes and I will take her to the nearest gas station. She insisted peeing on the side but I didn`t mind her, just drove to the gas station. The guy at the gas station saw the mess and said(lied) he put chemical on the floor so the restroom is not available. 

We got back into the car. She started yelling, accusing me for overcharging her and threatened me by peeing in my car. I got frustrated, gave her an attitude and we started arguing. She started pulling my t-shirt while I was driving. I pulled the car to a parking lot and told her to get out of my car. She didn`t. I could easily throw her out of my car by force but I didn`t want things to get uglier. There was 5 minutes left to her house and I just told myself, It will be over in 5 mins lets just continue(which I regret). 
In that 5 minutes, I took her swears, threats, punches to the back of my head while driving. It took another 15 minutes for her to get out of my car. Her mood changed and wanted me to hug her and kiss her(of course did not happen).

Anyway if you are an Uber driver at night, you should be prepared for these kind of situations. The most frustrating part was Uber`s approach to this situation. I sent them an email and explained everything.

This is what they say ` We're sorry to hear about this experience was less than excellent. We're grateful that you took the time to contact us and your feedback about this rider has been noted. If you would like to no longer receive trip requests from this rider, please let us know. `

She was pulling my t-shirt all way and punched me from the back of my head several times while I was driving. This situation is less than excellent for Uber and the only action they would take is to block her from sending me request. 

I knew that Uber doesn`t care much about the driver`s but not this much. Why would you still keep her in the system? Do they really need this persons money?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Next time, LET HER PEE ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Next time, LET HER PEE ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.


Sometimes the best solution _is_ the most obvious one.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I've found young women areas to pee outside at about 3 mins to destination. Better to have them pee outside your car than inside your car. As my pax was getting out to pee in an empty lot in the City of Detroit, she asked me to respect her privacy and not look. After letting her pee she was very nice and invited me to hang out with her and her friend. As it was after 3 am and I don't generally hang out with PAX, I politely declined.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> Sometimes the best solution _is_ the most obvious one.


.............a corollary of Occam's Razor.................


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

This place is like Romper Room.

The girl is a stripper...right there you gotta know she isn't right in the head and has some life....._issues.
_
I recommend ending any ride after the pax punches you in the head *ONCE.
*
Never mess with a woman when she has bathroom needs...as stated before let her pee on the side of the road.

Just curious did you get a tip?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Next time, LET HER PEE ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.


I'm all about being professional, but when a woman insists to pull over you better listen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Andre06 said:


> Yesterday night I had the worst experience as an Uber driver.
> 
> I got a request from a Strip Club and I accepted it. I drive at nights and I get requests from Strip Clubs. Generally I have nice conversations with the passengers and they are good tippers.
> 
> ...


I picked up a woman from the Larry Flynts Hustler Club wearing a contest ribbon.
Many strip clubs on Bourbon Street.
Most of my strippers wear sweat pants when leaving work at 5-6 am.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have hauled dancing girls in the cab for years. They always tip well and are little, if any trouble. Often they are under the influence, when you pick them up at the club, but not always. Still, the worst that I ever have had from them was when they were on their way *to* work and were a dollar, or so, short on the fare.

When you pick them up at the club, they have not had the chance to spend too much, if any, of their take that evening, so they pay and tip well. When you get them at home, more often than not, they have blown most, if not all, of their money and sometimes are a dollar short on the fare. They always have made it up to me, though, the next time that they saw me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Used to work The Naked Eye back in the day in Boston's Combat Zone.
Strippers were always tired and grumpy.
No small talk. Took em straight home no BS.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

A lot of strippers at the end of the night just want peace and quiet. Get them home no talking no music just decompress. Sometimes you pick up strippers from the club to places that are not their residences, in some cases you are asked to wait 5 mins "just in case."


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Next time, LET HER PEE ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.


And drive off.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

next time, and hopefully there is no next time, pull over and let her pee on the side of the road. end trip and drive off. 

sorry, that seems quite rude but it could go one way or another after that if she's drunk. have you ever broken the seal when drinking heavy? yeah, you have to pee again shortly after the first one. so if the ride is long enough, a 2nd pee break might have been likely. while she has to pee that bad, she's only dead-focused on having to pee and that's like her one mission. once she gets the relief, and she's drunk, then she'll find another way to annoy you. 

cut your losses and move on


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Used to work The Naked Eye back in the day in Boston's Combat Zone.
> Strippers were always tired and grumpy.
> No small talk. Took em straight home no BS.


I used to hang out in the combat zone when I was a teenager.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

OP's fault 100% for not letting her out to pee. He must have had leather seats or she would have just let it go into the material. You got lucky sir.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Used to work The Naked Eye back in the day in Boston's Combat Zone.
> Strippers were always tired and grumpy.
> No small talk. Took em straight home no BS.


'Memba buyin' fireworks at the basketball court? It was like a mafioso young entrepreneur's program for their kids in training.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Next time, LET HER PEE ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.


I know. I couldn't figure out why he wouldn't let her pee on the side of the road....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Andre06 said:


> Yesterday night I had the worst experience as an Uber driver.
> 
> I got a request from a Strip Club and I accepted it. I drive at nights and I get requests from Strip Clubs. Generally I have nice conversations with the passengers and they are good tippers.
> 
> ...


As Motley Crüe says in Girls Girls Girls, "Rockin' in Atlanta at Tattletales". You should of let her get out and pee on the side of the road. Then in mid stream take off on her. There's a pretty good chance of her stripper bag having close to $1k in there after a night of being a *****, oops I mean an exotic entertainer.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

I agree with others, let her out of the car if she wants out. 

Question tho... If she is on the side of the road peeing and the driver is waiting and LEO happens to roll up- that's indecent exposure for her (and perhaps registration as a sex crime in 13 states) but is there any liability for the driver? 


...

also to add- I can remember not so many years ago there were X-rated theaters and peep shows all over. Internet porn and rising property values have closed them all down but strip clubs survive. We also have a fair number of thinly disguised brothels openly but discretely operating in the area. 

I've been to my share of strip clubs for sure but it always seemed a hollow experience especially in my state where you can't drink beer and look at pretty ladies. Weird that peep shows and X-rated theaters are gone but strip clubs live on.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

True story: Driving back to the Boston area from across country and my wife can't wait any longer.


agtg said:


> 'Memba buyin' fireworks at the basketball court? It was like a mafioso young entrepreneur's program for their kids in training.


I don't actually know TwoFiddy, this is just a reference most people from the metro-Boston area back in the 80's may be familiar with. Massachusetts had outlawed fireworks. If you wanted any for 4th of July shenanigans, you would have to take the train into the city, take a subway into the North end, and find some shady young Italian lads hanging out at a particular basketball court. You gave them cash, and they brought you out a paper bag full of fun.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I know. I couldn't figure out why he wouldn't let her pee on the side of the road....


Opie may have been worried about getting a ticket, or something. I don't think a driver would be liable in any way, though.


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

Ask her to exit and pee on the side of the road then high tail if outta there.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

This one time, on the Jersey Turnpike in broad daylight... nevermind.


----------



## Andre06 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you for the advises.
I will definitely let her pee on the side and drive off next time. 
I am lucky that she did not pee in my car.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

agtg said:


> I used to hang out in the combat zone when I was a teenager.


That's hardcore.
Place made me nervous in its heyday.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

agtg said:


> True story: Driving back to the Boston area from across country and my wife can't wait any longer.
> 
> I don't actually know TwoFiddy, this is just a reference most people from the metro-Boston area back in the 80's may be familiar with. Massachusetts had outlawed fireworks. If you wanted any for 4th of July shenanigans, you would have to take the train into the city, take a subway into the North end, and find some shady young Italian lads hanging out at a particular basketball court. You gave them cash, and they brought you out a paper bag full of fun.


Or we drove up to whatever town was just past Methuen in NH (SALEM?) and went to a fireworks store.
True story, you could only but them for "farm vermin use".
The salesman would hand us a form to fill out, asking "which type of pest will you be killing?"


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That's hardcore.
> Place made me nervous in its heyday.


My buds were kinda nutty back in the day and used to go hang out in the combat zone spottin". Usually the first round of gunfire would send everyone back home. Damn good Chinese food up there.....


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> And drive off.


Dude, so funny!


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> My buds were kinda nutty back in the day and used to go hang out in the combat zone "spottin". Usually the first round of gunfire would send everyone back home. Damn good Chinese food up there.....


Why is there always good chinese food in the hood?


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Robertk said:


> but is there any liability for the driver?


If PAX wants out of your car for any reason you have to stop and let them out. OP refusing to stop and let her out is borderline kidnapping. Cops roll up. Driver: PAX demanded that I stop and let her out so I stopped and let her out. Then stfu.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

chopstick said:


> Why is there always good chinese food in the hood?


Boston's Combat Zone was adjacent to Chinatown.
When Boston stamped out The Zone it all became Chinatown.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not getting this.

We agree, let her out to pee. Why are so many of you prepared to ditch her at the side of the road by driving off. Once she's peed you'll be fine and you won't have it on your continence  if she were to drunkenly stumble into traffic.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm not getting this.
> 
> We agree, let her out to pee. Why are so many of you prepared to ditch her at the side of the road by driving off. Once she's peed you'll be fine and you won't have it on your continence  if she were to drunkenly stumble into traffic.


I was thinking the same thing. In fact I have let pax get out to pee on the side of the road and then let them get back in. Come to think about it, I do that myself .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> I was thinking the same thing. In fact I have let pax get out to pee on the side of the road and then let them get back in. Come to think about it, I do that myself .


The bladder does get full very fast when driving around in an Uber. Just as it does when your in a movie theater and you sit for a while.


----------



## Andre06 (Oct 7, 2016)

Okay I need to make one thing clear. It's not like she wanted to get out and I kidnapped her in my car. 
There were no bushes or trees on the side of the road and everywhere was bright. All the cars would be able to see everything clearly. She was under influence and I made the decision to take her to a gas station which took less than 3 minutes. 
If she was so desperate she would pee somewhere near the gas station anyway.
After the gas station she argued about me overcharging her and I couldn't get her out of my car.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Or we drove up to whatever town was just past Methuen in NH (SALEM?) and went to a fireworks store.
> True story, you could only but them for "farm vermin use".
> The salesman would hand us a form to fill out, asking "which type of pest will you be killing?"


They sell the here in FL now, with the agricultural use disclaimer...


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm not getting this.
> 
> We agree, let her out to pee. Why are so many of you prepared to ditch her at the side of the road by driving off. Once she's peed you'll be fine and you won't have it on your continence  if she were to drunkenly stumble into traffic.


Agree, I do not understand why you would leave her on the side of the road, she did not get out of control until the OP insisted on taking her somewhere else that would not let her use the restroom anyways, which would piss off a lot of people. I don't know that they would get out of control, and I would kick anybody out who was trying to swing at me, but up to that point she did nothing wrong.

Back when I was a new taxi driver I took a wrong turn and had a girl insist that I let her out at a different house she said was her friends. 3 hours later I got a phone call from a police looking for the girl. That day I could not sleep after I got home, and had trouble the next day, until I called the cop and found out they had found her where I dropped her off and it was a friend of her's. You do not want that guilt of if something happened to her on your conscience just because a girl had to pee. You also do not want to worry that not only did something happen to her but you were the last person known to see her alive. Not a good night.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I've been letting girls pee by the side of the road since my college days, 40 years ago. Of course, there was more farm land and less cars back then! Nowadays, with traffic light cams all over, I'd still do it but just make sure to put the blame on the passenger, if need be.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Andre06 said:


> Okay I need to make one thing clear. It's not like she wanted to get out and I kidnapped her in my car.
> There were no bushes or trees on the side of the road and everywhere was bright. All the cars would be able to see everything clearly. She was under influence and I made the decision to take her to a gas station which took less than 3 minutes.
> If she was so desperate she would pee somewhere near the gas station anyway.
> After the gas station she argued about me overcharging her and I couldn't get her out of my car.


Cool. Sometimes you just have to be there. Still say you got lucky as I can't recall the last time a stripper pulled on my shirt in anger and then wanted to give me a hug .


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> If PAX wants out of your car for any reason you have to stop and let them out. OP refusing to stop and let her out is borderline kidnapping. Cops roll up. Driver: PAX demanded that I stop and let her out so I stopped and let her out. Then stfu.


Tell ya what...come do that on the Golden Gate Bridge. Record it so we can see how it goes with the CHP. Or, there is always one at the south visitors center. Go ask him about this. Again, post up the video.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

the rebel said:


> Agree, I do not understand why you would leave her on the side of the road, she did not get out of control until the OP insisted on taking her somewhere else that would not let her use the restroom anyways, which would piss off a lot of people. I don't know that they would get out of control, and I would kick anybody out who was trying to swing at me, but up to that point she did nothing wrong.
> 
> Back when I was a new taxi driver I took a wrong turn and had a girl insist that I let her out at a different house she said was her friends. 3 hours later I got a phone call from a police looking for the girl. That day I could not sleep after I got home, and had trouble the next day, until I called the cop and found out they had found her where I dropped her off and it was a friend of her's. You do not want that guilt of if something happened to her on your conscience just because a girl had to pee. You also do not want to worry that not only did something happen to her but you were the last person known to see her alive. Not a good night.


I'm not sure why you would worry. Getting out was her request.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I'm not sure why you would worry. Getting out was her request.


Because if a passenger gets killed from something I did, I would at least feel responsible, I made the wrong turn down a dark street and she panicked. Also maybe you have never known someone who was the last to see someone else alive, it is not fun have police investigate you as if you had killed someone. Not how I like to spend my off time.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

the rebel said:


> Because if a passenger gets killed from something I did, I would at least feel responsible, I made the wrong turn down a dark street and she panicked. Also maybe you have never known someone who was the last to see someone else alive, it is not fun have police investigate you as if you had killed someone. Not how I like to spend my off time.


Ok.....

First, you did nothing. From your description, all the decisions were her own choices. You didn't kick her out. You didn't sell her to the street urchins. She is responsible for her own decisions. Not you.

Second....yes, I do know people who were the last to see someone alive. And it was no big deal. I was the last to see someone alive once. The cops didn't call, they came over. I told them if she didn't turn up in a while, I'd go find her. It's not like this hasn't happened before. They said....why not find her now? Ok, I will deliver her directly to you. But you guys buy dinner.

Deal. Her mother was a real ***** and I'm sure they would have done anything to get her off their backs.

Brought her to the station an hour later. ****ers bought me dinner at Lyon's. Guess I should have been more specific.

Despite what you read in the news and on the net, what you have described is rarely the dramatic situation you think it is.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Or we drove up to whatever town was just past Methuen in NH (SALEM?).
> 
> The salesman would hand us a form to fill out, asking "which type of pest will you be killing?"


It is, in fact, Salem New Hampshire (as opposed to Salem, Massachusetts, which is from whence I come). I suppose that it was easier to get there from Boston, straight up the Distressway and all. We used to go to Plaistow and get them. We put mice or gophers on the paper. They have mice in Massachusetts. I do not know if they have gophers, there. I can not recall ever seeing one in Massachusetts, but I never went looking for one, either. Where I lived in California, they were everywhere as were their holes. Minnesota has many gophers, as well. In fact, Minnesota has two legged and four legged gophers.


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

I picked up a stripper once. ONCE!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

goon70056 said:


> I picked up a stripper once. ONCE!


So you're in the club.
Pay your annual dues, they are overdue.


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

Picked up a strip to take her to work once. Had me driver her from her place to the strip club which was just on the other side of tree highway. Could have walked there in "less time then it took to get there, turn around and drop her off.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

They earn more than us.
And the tip is not included


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

joffie said:


> And the tip is not included


Could be, by "private arrangement".


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I picked up stripped twice. Fell in love with the secnd one!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I was going out with a contortionist, until she broke it off.


----------



## independent contractor LA (Aug 17, 2016)

Andre06 said:


> Yesterday night I had the worst experience as an Uber driver.
> 
> I got a request from a Strip Club and I accepted it. I drive at nights and I get requests from Strip Clubs. Generally I have nice conversations with the passengers and they are good tippers.
> 
> ...


You had it coming the second you sense the attitude and yet you drive.

Next time at the first hint, pull over turn off the var take your keys and get out, call 911 in public place.

Its your car and its your property,

If someone comes in to your home, you will not let them do whatever they want? Will you?

Same thing with your car


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I was going out with a contortionist, until she broke it off.


Ouch!

Were doctors able to reattach it?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

No.
Took a gamble, but looks like I came up short, again.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Never buy bewbs for a Stripper.
It's a one way street.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

2 words.
pepper.....gel


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Tell ya what...come do that on the Golden Gate Bridge. Record it so we can see how it goes with the CHP. Or, there is always one at the south visitors center. Go ask him about this. Again, post up the video.


I tried but my rider fell off the bridge 
_



_


----------



## eXperiment (Jun 20, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I know. I couldn't figure out why he wouldn't let her pee on the side of the road....





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Next time, LET HER PEE ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.


cause somehow the gooberites are deluded that somehow they're better than just being a 'taxi driver'

at least the 'taxi driver' - me included - have already taken a very good look at ourselves...waaay back...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

eXperiment said:


> cause somehow the gooberites are deluded that somehow they're better than just being a 'taxi driver'
> 
> at least the 'taxi driver' - me included - have already taken a very good look at ourselves...waaay back...


Good man.
We're all in this together, racing towards zero.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Tell ya what...come do that on the Golden Gate Bridge. Record it post up the video.


^^^^^^^^^^^^ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \ /


Billys Bones said:


> I tried but my rider fell off the bridge


Washington is the southern terminus of the old Pennsylvania Railroad Washington-New York Main. It has been electrified with overhead wires 
since 1934. There are several bridges over the railroad. Story goes that one evening, a drunk was relieving himself over the edge of the bridge that carries New York Avenue over said Pennsylvania Railroad. The stream contacted the wires and..............................you can guess the rest. I do not know if this actually occurred, but it is not an uncommon story around here.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The stream contacted the wires and..............................you can guess the rest.


There's a certain kind of guy who likes to "P#%s and Yell."


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> I tried but my rider fell off the bridge
> _
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \ /
> 
> Washington is the southern terminus of the old Pennsylvania Railroad Washington-New York Main. It has been electrified with overhead wires
> since 1934. There are several bridges over the railroad. Story goes that one evening, a drunk was relieving himself over the edge of the bridge that carries New York Avenue over said Pennsylvania Railroad. The stream contacted the wires and..............................you can guess the rest. I do not know if this actually occurred, but it is not an uncommon story around here.


Tell ya what.....there is a video somewhere of a guy on top of a train. Looks like india. And he touches those wires. I wont post it here, but, damn.....


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I like picking up strippers. They always tip me and are nice to look at.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Let her out to urinate, never decline to let a passenger out of your car when they request it. 

But once she's on the side of the road urinating, clothing has been opened, I'm gone. I want my GPS log to show that the vehicle was stopped no more than a few seconds if I have a passenger like that.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

If you think it's bad driving strippers, try dating one!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> If you think it's bad driving strippers, try dating one!


Antiseptic get expensive?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Antiseptic get expensive?


"Burning Love" - so that's what that song's about?


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Andre06 said:


> Yesterday night I had the worst experience as an Uber driver.
> 
> I got a request from a Strip Club and I accepted it. I drive at nights and I get requests from Strip Clubs. Generally I have nice conversations with the passengers and they are good tippers.
> 
> ...


yoo bro, just let her pee on the side, I'm in Philly and by now I know all the strippers real and fantasy names..they are my kids now and I let them pee on the side of the road anytime...

Ohh baby /Man Atlanta the gold club...take me there !!!!

Welcome to Atlanta were the players play.....


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Andre06 said:


> Yesterday night I had the worst experience as an Uber driver.
> 
> I got a request from a Strip Club and I accepted it. I drive at nights and I get requests from Strip Clubs. Generally I have nice conversations with the passengers and they are good tippers.
> 
> ...


Pepper spray, I have it, you should to.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Dumping a drunk chick any where BUT a well lit parking lot with people and security cams is asking for trouble.

And dash cam dash cam dash cam


----------



## Emblem (Aug 26, 2016)

This lunatic was punching you in the back of your head while you were driving, and all the comments are about whether you should have let her pee on the side of the road!

Are you all mad? You should have pulled over, dragged her ass out of the car and thrown her on the side of the road like a piece of trash, called the police and left the scene. What if she got in a good temple shot and you lost consciousness. What if she was wearing a ring and made a huge cut on your head? What if she had a weapon? 

How could you tolerate that and continue to drive? It doesn't matter if you're driving for Uber or working another job or on your own time...you don't let people do this to you. I hate to say this, but grow a pair and stop being a victim. You left yourself vulnerable and you're lucky you're not worse off. Learn to protect yourself. 

Also, before everyone jumps on me about "I could be sued" and all that crap, I'm an attorney. I know the law, and there is no law that requires you to take a beating from another person... including women. Call the police and throw her the hell out physically. If you want to prepare yourself better for evidence, then get a dash-cam. However, just because you don't have a dash-cam doesn't mean you need to get hit by this woman. My God.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Emblem said:


> This lunatic was punching you in the back of your head while you were driving, and all the comments are about whether you should have let her pee on the side of the road!
> 
> Are you all mad? You should have pulled over, dragged her ass out of the car and thrown her on the side of the road like a piece of trash, called the police and left the scene. What if she got in a good temple shot and you lost consciousness. What if she was wearing a ring and made a huge cut on your head? What if she had a weapon?
> 
> ...


Well...now he knows what to do, if that's any consolation.

I don't know what else to tell ya. We're probably desensitized because most of us are familiar with how well Uber protects it drivers (formely "Partners") against unruly and/or unhinged pax. It's basically every man/woman for themselves when that crap happens.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Let her pee, take her home. Not that difficult.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Press charges for assault. You have a record of an email exchange with Uber also.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Lol.... I had a ride once at midnight where I was picking up "Richard" however a young woman 20ish very pretty gets in says " this uber is for Rick right?" Yup OK... I start the ride. An hour and some minutes to another state to a very nice hotel. Mind you I can't pick up in the state we are traveling to. On the ride down she ask if I would wait and do the return ride as she would only be about 15 minutes. So I do. Sure enough she was back out in fifteen minutes. Midnight mind you... Anyone starting to get the picture??? The way I see it as long as I really don't know.... Well I really don't know. Anyway just felt like the story fit since stripers and hookers are hand in hand. Fat payday.. 120+ mile roundtrip ride.... Don't sweat the small stuff..... Let the dang girl pee.


----------



## Emblem (Aug 26, 2016)

Speedyracer said:


> Lol.... I had a ride once at midnight where I was picking up "Richard" however a young woman 20ish very pretty gets in says " this uber is for Rick right?" Yup OK... I start the ride. An hour and some minutes to another state to a very nice hotel. Mind you I can't pick up in the state we are traveling to. On the ride down she ask if I would wait and do the return ride as she would only be about 15 minutes. So I do. Sure enough she was back out in fifteen minutes. Midnight mind you... Anyone starting to get the picture??? The way I see it as long as I really don't know.... Well I really don't know. Anyway just felt like the story fit since stripers and hookers are hand in hand. Fat payday.. 120+ mile roundtrip ride.... Don't sweat the small stuff..... Let the dang girl pee.


Did she give you a "tip"?

Uber ought to start a new service...UberXXX


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

$10 tip... ;-) cause I let her smoke on the return ride.. Guess she needed it.. Lol


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

She must have been high class to get "Rick" to pay for the uber! I've noticed some have to pay for their own ubers. Usually in this situation I have "Rick" text me the name of the passenger just in case he disputes the fare later.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> If you think it's bad driving strippers, try dating one!


You don't date strippers. Purely catch and release. Tag the ear of the ones you don't want to see again.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Emblem said:


> Did she give you a "tip"?
> 
> Uber ought to start a new service...UberXXX


Isn't that what x is? I've delivered obvious "escorts" to hotels, motels, and a guys townhouse. Most of them have been very nice


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Isn't that what x is? I've delivered obvious "escorts" to hotels, motels, and a guys townhouse. Most of them have been very nice


Guess that was my point really. These are people needing a ride. No one is perfect... People are people. In just helping them get where they want want to be. She was nice... Was probably my best base fair I've ever gotten to date... I guess it's kinda like I've heard somewhere. " point one finger judging someone... You'll have 10 pointed back at you ".


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Used to work The Naked Eye back in the day in Boston's Combat Zone.
> Strippers were always tired and grumpy.
> No small talk. Took em straight home no BS.


I think I've been there. I'm originally from Mass.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> I think I've been there. I'm originally from Mass.


Was the main strip joint on Washington half a block up from Essex (Boylston).


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

What is it to you if she peed on the side of the road? Just another random pax. I'm surprised you didn't throw her out. Did you look at her rating? That's usually an important hint on how you could be heading for a head ache.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Andre06 said:


> In that 5 minutes, I took her swears, threats, punches to the back of my head while driving. It took another 15 minutes for her to get out of my car. Her mood changed and wanted me to hug her and kiss her(of course did not happen).


I'm not a Shrink, but that sounds to be like Bipolar Disorder / Manic Depression.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> I'm not a Shrink, but that sounds to be like Bipolar Disorder / Manic Depression.


= Stripper.


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

I brake for pee and vomit anytime!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Speedyracer said:


> point one finger judging someone... You'll have 10 pointed back at you ".


You have eleven fingers, and you use both hands to point?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

As long as they behave and pay their fare, I don't care if they're hookers or what not.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Andre06 said:


> Yesterday night I had the worst experience as an Uber driver.
> 
> I got a request from a Strip Club and I accepted it. I drive at nights and I get requests from Strip Clubs. Generally I have nice conversations with the passengers and they are good tippers.
> 
> ...


Wow, bipolar city  I feel your pain, man !

I've been a night driver for many years, cabbing, ubering, etc, and now I only drive mostly days and saturday nights and then only to midnight. Too many crazies after midnight.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Andre06 said:


> Yesterday night I had the worst experience as an Uber driver.
> 
> I got a request from a Strip Club and I accepted it. I drive at nights and I get requests from Strip Clubs. Generally I have nice conversations with the passengers and they are good tippers.
> 
> ...


----------

